# Adding driftwood?



## conradd (Jun 21, 2010)

I recently found a nice piece of driftwood on a beach by my house. I have let it sit outside for about a month now spending time in the rain and heat. I've also sprayed it down with my house a few times as well. What else should I do before I could add it to my tank? I've heard of baking driftwood but at what temp? Any other ways? 
Could I add a dead tree branch I found outside, it is not driftwood but its dead. Should I bake or boil that? And again for how long and at what temp?
Thanks.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I've added dead branches and made my own "driftwood", it just takes time. Soak it in a tub of water, changing the water out every so often, I also put bricks on the wood to keep it under water to help it soak up the water.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i heard someome mention before about baking it at i think over 450 degrees F to kill any critters in or on it but im unsure.


----------



## WINDY (Aug 17, 2010)

You can boil it also. If you soak it weigh it down with something heavy. Make sure to change the water in the bucket or tub often until you see that the water is clear. Make sure to scrub the driftwood completely in every nook and cranny. The soaking method takes about 2 weeks I think. If you decide to boil it, your gonna have to boil it for qute some time and even then your gonnah ave tea colored water. The Tannins that leach out of the driftwood are harmless, but I don't think you want tea colored water in your tank. If you do end up with tea colored water, make sure you run a carbon fislter to remove the tannins.


----------



## The Lowercase Q (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd boil it for about 20 minutes.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

if it still releases tannins and "tea colors" the water, carbon in the filter will remove the tannins.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Tannins are cool looking when it happens. I prefer to keep some in the water fish are happy and they LOVE it.


----------



## starfang (Aug 16, 2010)

You can use a dead tree branch, you need to soak it in water for a while. You can just put it in water some thing and let it sink or you can tie it to a rock, which will be quicker but the water will discolour.
I am not sure about boiling, but I read once the drift wood which you find near river or beach should be atleast washed with hot water.


----------



## vickiandkev (Aug 29, 2010)

*bogwood*

If you are going to boil it you need to make sure the water its in doesn't drop below boiling for too long (keep topping up with boiling kettle water) The main reason for this is there are some nasties that are heat activated and require a boiling shock to awaken if you will. Also tannins are said to have antibacterial properties so we always let ours leech into the tank water.

Hope that helps


----------



## FishNewb7 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can you add boiling water to a large pot and soak the wood that way? I have a long piece of driftwood and getting all the water to boil on an electric range takes way to long. I've been adding boiling water with smaller pots to the larger one and letting it soak. It reaches temps of 130 while sitting in the larger container. Would that be sufficient enough?


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Regardless of how you prepare the wood, it could be years that tannins are released. I have had a piece in my tank for quite some time (2 years) and I still get that tea colored water. Your water will stay clear though, it will just be discolored but it is harmless. If you're adding driftwood though I'm assuming your tank emulates a "natural environment" so the tea water actually looks nice in that setting. The best luck I have had to get rid of the discoloration though is some activated carbon in the filter. If you have a pleco then the wood is great to have because they will cling to hit and helps them with digestion.


----------



## FishNewb7 (Oct 8, 2010)

I was actually wondering if the boiling water in the bucket will kill the critters possibly living in the wood. But thanks for the info devins!


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

Guess I got a little carried away there. I tend to get a little excited about some of these topics.


----------

